# Post some pictures of your most valuable bike you have in your collection.



## biker (Sep 19, 2020)

There are some real beauties out there I am sure that would be neat to see.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 19, 2020)

I'll start it off so you can see how meager my "collection" is.   1926 Columbia Moto.  I have a guys seat for it.  It's a rider.  I don't really collect bikes, just have a few that I fixed up.  Really would like to sell most but no swaps around here and Craig's list sucks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 19, 2020)

HOPE YOU HAVE THEM INSURED!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2020)

ronbug said:


> There are some real beauties out there I am sure that would be neat to see.



What about yours Ron?


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 19, 2020)

It is probaby a close tie between my wards silver streak (mostly incorrect parts, but still cool)
Or the shelby built western flyer, with aluminum fenders.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 19, 2020)

The most I've paid was $550 for this '59 Wasp. I have a '52 Panther that'd be worth more if restored. Someday.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 19, 2020)

I think these 2 bikes might be pretty close in value. The 37 Dayton though? Best. Moneypit. Ever.


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 19, 2020)

ccm


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2020)

The one I ride everyday I guess has the most personal value but maybe not dollar value.

Time for a nap!


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 19, 2020)

I would have to say either my Shelby Nonose or Speedline.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 19, 2020)

another one i still have to ride , its a nice rideing bicycle


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 19, 2020)

blasterracing said:


> I would have to say either my Shelby Nonose or Speedline.  View attachment 1270087
> View attachment 1270088
> 
> View attachment 1270089
> ...



both bikes are super nice ones , i love them Tim


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 19, 2020)

I think it might be this 1899 Columbia Chain-less Model 59. Its not really valuable, but I spent a lot of $ playing with it. After acquiring the bike I had the seat redone(not shown, the one in the pictures is an original 1901 saddle), found some correct pedals, toe-clips, Lantern, suspension seat post,  Dean Tires, coasting pegs, cork grips, Cyclometer. This was one of the first old bikes I acquired and I went crazy with the accessories. The bike has since lost its suspension seat post, cyclometer and pedal/toe clip setup, but is now running a pair of self-balancing Curtis pedals which probably put the $ about even with the items I have removed. The add-ons easily out price what I paid for the bike, and I still do not have covers for the gears, but I like to see and hear the gears working, so I have passed on buying covers when they become available. This bike rides very well and sees the road once a month.


----------



## Demzie (Sep 20, 2020)

Current Collection? My '38 Cleveland DBR.








Prior ownership, Probably my '36 Jeweltank Autocycle 










Erin


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 21, 2020)

bicycle larry said:


> both bikes are super nice ones , i love them Tim



Thank you Larry.  

TIM


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 21, 2020)

I Don't had Toooooo many.

Don't need hundreds Toooo. Haha

But I have these one. 

& love it.....


BTW...I ride on my bike...


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 21, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> The one I ride everyday I guess has the most personal value but maybe not dollar value.
> 
> Time for a nap!
> 
> View attachment 1270073




Love the Cat.....the bike is ok too!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2020)

Cats #1 in my book...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

1898 Schwinn "The World" Model 22


----------



## bricycle (Sep 21, 2020)

1891 Gorum & Jeffrey Rambler


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 21, 2020)

Guess someone was butthurt and posted picture of only bike that they can fit on!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 21, 2020)

still have this one i did up a few years back


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 21, 2020)

Most valuable to me for the “journey” and people I met along the way.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2020)

I dont have any pre war bikes, so it's probably my 1950 Western Flyer Super.



But personally, I love this 1949 Westfield Rambler Custom Deluxe. I know its a rebadged Columbia 5 Star Superb, but the original 2 tone blue paint is in great condition, which you don't find too many this color, and the Atomic graphic is really cool. I've only seen a handful of these Atomic bikes, and never another 2 tone blue. Is it rare? Could be? Doesn't necessarily make it valuable, but its gonna take a ridiculous amount of dough to get it from me. No I am not fishing for offers. Lol


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I dont have any pre war bikes, so it's probably my 1950 Western Flyer Super.View attachment 1271801
> 
> But personally, I love this 1949 Westfield Rambler Custom Deluxe. I know its a rebadged Columbia 5 Star Superb, but the original 2 tone blue paint is in great condition, which you don't find too many this color, and the Atomic graphic is really cool. I've only seen a handful of these Atomic bikes, and never another 2 tone blue. Is it rare? Could be? Doesn't necessarily make it valuable, but its gonna take a ridiculous amount of dough to get it from me. No I am not fishing for offers. LolView attachment 1271805
> 
> ...



Super cool colors!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 22, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Super cool colors!



Hey foamer haven’t seen you post one yet?????? Let’s see one of yours


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Super cool colors!



Thank you


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 22, 2020)

Mine is a 1934 Excelsior Schwinn.  It had bad spokes and missing tires.  Direct drive----no coaster.


----------



## TieDye (Sep 23, 2020)

1940 Elgin 4 Star Deluxe, all original paint that was stored on display in a business, purchased from a fellow CABER.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I dont have any pre war bikes, so it's probably my 1950 Western Flyer Super.View attachment 1271801
> 
> But personally, I love this 1949 Westfield Rambler Custom Deluxe. I know its a rebadged Columbia 5 Star Superb, but the original 2 tone blue paint is in great condition, which you don't find too many this color, and the Atomic graphic is really cool. I've only seen a handful of these Atomic bikes, and never another 2 tone blue. Is it rare? Could be? Doesn't necessarily make it valuable, but its gonna take a ridiculous amount of dough to get it from me. No I am not fishing for offers. LolView attachment 1271805
> 
> ...



Both bikes looking good...


Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!! &
Enjoy your beautiful bikes either boys or girls bikes my friend.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2020)

My 1920 Flying Merkel Motorbike--Photo credit-Dave Stromberger @Dave Stromberger


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sep 24, 2020)

volksboy57 said:


> It is probaby a close tie between my wards silver streak (mostly incorrect parts, but still cool)
> Or the shelby built western flyer, with aluminum fenders.
> 
> View attachment 1269785View attachment 1269786



The silver streak is a dream bike.. Yep super cool !!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sep 24, 2020)

ONLY HAVE A FEW BIKES SO FAR THIS IS ONE IS  MY BEST ONE ..1948 MONARK ORIGINAL PAINT


----------



## petritl (Sep 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Demzie (Sep 24, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I dont have any pre war bikes, so it's probably my 1950 Western Flyer Super.View attachment 1271801
> 
> But personally, I love this 1949 Westfield Rambler Custom Deluxe. I know its a rebadged Columbia 5 Star Superb, but the original 2 tone blue paint is in great condition, which you don't find too many this color, and the Atomic graphic is really cool. I've only seen a handful of these Atomic bikes, and never another 2 tone blue. Is it rare? Could be? Doesn't necessarily make it valuable, but its gonna take a ridiculous amount of dough to get it from me. No I am not fishing for offers. LolView attachment 1271805
> 
> ...



I'm thinking factory option. A lot of advertisements gave the opportunity when ordering a bike from factory to have whatever combo of paint options available.. some accessories or options that may not have come stock on the floor. 
Looks like someone had a taste for the different. 
Very cool.

Erin


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Sep 24, 2020)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> ONLY HAVE A FEW BIKES SO FAR THIS IS ONE IS  MY BEST ONE ..1948 MONARK ORIGINAL PAINT
> 
> View attachment 1272727




I never had a MONARK like that, but I had the 1958 Chevy....!!


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 24, 2020)

Because of my California heritage and affiliation with the Disney Family 



Because I started on the sidewalk with a JC Penny,s trike, fell in love with this nos 36 Rollfast 16” balloon trike at Mark Mattei’s house 25 years ago and coerced it out of him  in trade with a 1940 Dual Cushion Lit tank Dayton Champion ....... 

You arent payin until you arent payin any more and thats when you really start payin.... the day these two Road Kings leave my possession!


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sep 24, 2020)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> I never had a MONARK like that, but I had the 1958 Chevy....!!



YOU KNOW YOUR CARS WELL !  YES 58 CHEVY IMPALA 348


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sep 24, 2020)

Jon Olson said:


> Most valuable to me for the “journey” and people I met along the way.View attachment 1271447
> View attachment 1271449
> 
> View attachment 1271448



WOW ONE BAD ASS RIG ! ..


----------



## Mrcardoc (Sep 25, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TieDye (Sep 27, 2020)

TieDye said:


> 1940 Elgin 4 Star Deluxe, all original paint that was stored on display in a business, purchased from a fellow CABER.
> 
> View attachment 1272433



Here's some better pics of my 1940 Elgin.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 29, 2020)

........


----------



## mruiz (Oct 14, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The most I've paid was $550 for this '59 Wasp. I have a '52 Panther that'd be worth more if restored. Someday.View attachment 1269877



I have the brother of this one 59 also, but came with struts, instead of springer. has the correct seat now and handle bars.


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Oct 15, 2020)

Jon Olson said:


> Most valuable to me for the “journey” and people I met along the way.View attachment 1271447
> View attachment 1271449
> 
> View attachment 1271448



Wow !! Amazing restoration !! Absolutely stunning


----------



## TieDye (Oct 27, 2020)

Jessenoxen1992 said:


> Wow !! Amazing restoration !! Absolutely stunning



It's not restored. It's original.


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 27, 2020)

This beauty is the centerpiece of my collection


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 27, 2020)

I tend to like original paint first one 1927 German built Triumph with Hindenburg sidecar Concours winner and Race of Gentlemen spectacle  .-- Next Irish built Suffragists bicycle-about 60 hours of over paint removal - last photo WW1 Triumph all original one kick wonder


----------



## Mrcardoc (Oct 27, 2020)

Firestone super cruiser pre monarch all original. It lives inside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2020)

Mrcardoc said:


> View attachment 1292143
> Firestone super cruiser pre monarch all original. It lives inside
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



"pre monarch"? This is a Monark built bicycle for Firestone. V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 27, 2020)

I'd have to say it's this one, a 72 Schwinn Suburban my girl brought home a few years ago for free. She needed a bike and asked if I'd fix it up for her, after a few days of tinkering around on it, my eyes got opened up to the world of vintage American quality built bikes!! A few years later collecting bikes became a hobby I can't imagine going without!! Joe


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Oct 28, 2020)

TieDye said:


> It's not restored. It's original.



Wow


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Oct 28, 2020)

Jaguar


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> This beauty is the centerpiece of my collection
> 
> View attachment 1292114



Yep Dan it looks like this turned into "Post a pic of any bike in your collection"!


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 28, 2020)

Well the 72 Schwinn is by far the most valuable to me just for the spark I probably never would have had, but I can't decide between these two as my most valuable monetary wise. Not in the upper ecshelon of collecting but I'm very happy to be their caretaker! 38 Zep, and 53 Higgins manifold bike.


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 28, 2020)

My '54 Hercules. All original, except for spokes/rims/tires/handlebar. The tank shift (2-speed) and fender ornament is what sold me. Now, sadly, up for sale/trade.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> My '54 Hercules. All original, except for spokes/rims/tires/handlebar. The tank shift (2-speed) and fender ornament is what sold me. Now, sadly, up for sale/trade.View attachment 1292326
> View attachment 1292327



Balloon tire bicycle?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> I tend to like original paint first one 1927 German built Triumph with Hindenburg sidecar Concours winner and Race of Gentlemen spectacle  .-- Next Irish built Suffragists bicycle-about 60 hours of over paint removal - last photo WW1 Triumph all original one kick wonder
> 
> View attachment 1292109
> 
> ...



Cool stuff but none of these are balloon tire bicycles?


----------



## highship (Oct 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool stuff but none of these are balloon tire bicycles?



Is this thread for balloon tire bikes only?


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 28, 2020)

Well, it is in the Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965 section..


highship said:


> Is this thread for balloon tire bikes only?


----------



## highship (Oct 28, 2020)

ahh... got it. Thanks for setting me strait.


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 28, 2020)

Why I dont post all that much I guess


----------



## TieDye (Oct 28, 2020)

TieDye said:


> Weird feed issue since updated forum.


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Balloon tire bicycle?



It is, if you don't start the engine...


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 28, 2020)

He quoted Jon Olson's 38 supreme, not you.


TieDye said:


> @saladshooter    It's NOT restored, it is original. Spent most of its life on display in a California store.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 28, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> He quoted Jon Olson's 38 supreme, not you.



The forum is displaying weird on my phone. I guess that's what had me messed up here.


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 29, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool stuff but none of these are balloon tire bicycles?



Mine is...if you don't start the engine...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> Mine is...if you don't start the engine...



Uhhh nope!


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm still trying to get used to this forum !! My most valuable bike to me is my 39 colson of course !


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 1, 2020)

Probably this one.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 1, 2020)

okay, balloon tire.

kind of easy, as most of mine are pre 1933.

So that leaves 1941 in the mix, of those two, this one.


----------



## sworley (Nov 1, 2020)

Just recently sold so maybe can still be considered part of the collection. Runner up would be my Bridgestone X0-1, which I may also be selling soon. 

Made *A LOT* of money on this one, it now resides in a private collection in Chicagoland.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

sworley said:


> Just recently sold so maybe can still be considered part of the collection. Runner up would be my Bridgestone X0-1, which I may also be selling soon.
> 
> Made *A LOT* of money on this one, it now resides in a private collection in Chicagoland.
> 
> View attachment 1294745



Again not a ballooner!


----------



## crazyhawk (Nov 1, 2020)

Most valuable to me is this Shelby Model 42 I got that was hanging in the previous owner's garage since 1981. It's all original and never taken apart except that I did put new rubber on it. Money-wise, not that valuable, but it is a wonderful riding bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 1, 2020)

z-bikes said:


> Probably this one.View attachment 1294719



wow !!! nice one


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 1, 2020)

A very nice bike!


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 3, 2020)

bricycle said:


> 1891 Gorum & Jeffrey Rambler
> View attachment 1271307



Lovely


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 3, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> I think it might be this 1899 Columbia Chain-less Model 59. Its not really valuable, but I spent a lot of $ playing with it. After acquiring the bike I had the seat redone(not shown, the one in the pictures is an original 1901 saddle), found some correct pedals, toe-clips, Lantern, suspension seat post,  Dean Tires, coasting pegs, cork grips, Cyclometer. This was one of the first old bikes I acquired and I went crazy with the accessories. The bike has since lost its suspension seat post, cyclometer and pedal/toe clip setup, but is now running a pair of self-balancing Curtis pedals which probably put the $ about even with the items I have removed. The add-ons easily out price what I paid for the bike, and I still do not have covers for the gears, but I like to see and hear the gears working, so I have passed on buying covers when they become available. This bike rides very well and sees the road once a month.
> View attachment 1270078
> 
> View attachment 1270079
> ...



Good looking shaftdrive


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 3, 2020)

Might not be my most valuable but it's my most ridden and probably dumped more into it than the market , but who's counting when your building for yourself


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Hukah (Jan 6, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> I would have to say either my Shelby Nonose or Speed
> 
> View attachment 1270092



Hi blaster. I may have a small chance of buying a speedline frame. It's in decent condition/sandblasted. The seat stem is the biggest issue other than paint that I'll have to deal with.
Do you have a guesstimate as to a fair price?
Care to share your thoughts about it?
Anyone else reading this have an opinion?
Thank you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hukah said:


> Hi blaster. I may have a small chance of buying a speedline frame. It's in decent condition/sandblasted. The seat stem is the biggest issue other than paint that I'll have to deal with.
> Do you have a guesstimate as to a fair price?
> Care to share your thoughts about it?
> Anyone else reading this have an opinion?
> Thank you.



Probably best to start a separate thread. The short answer is if you are going to try to build one of these from parts save your money and just buy two complete bikes. V/r Shawn


----------

